# Vlite für Windows 7



## Oberboss (30. Dezember 2009)

*Vlite für Windows 7*

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich ein Programm (wie Vlite für Windows Vista) zum Konfigurieren einer Windows 7 Installations-DVD?
Ich habe zurzeit Windows Vista und möchte von dort aus eine individuelle 7-Installationsdisk erstellen.

mfg


----------



## beatmaster1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

Hallo Oberboss,

ein direktes Tool wie nLite oder vLite wird es nicht geben.
In unserem Forum German-Winlite haben wir uns auf die Tools nLite/vLite spezialisiert gehabt und waren nun auch nach der Suche nach einem Tool für Windows 7.

Und ich kann dir sagen dass es bereits 2 Tools gibt, die vergleichbar sind wie vLite.

Beide Tools arbeiten mit dem Tool DISM welches im WAIK für Windows 7 bzw. in Windows 7 selbst enthalten sind.

Das erste Tool nennt sich 7Customizer und das zweite Win Integrator.

Wer von euch hier Lust hat seine Windows 7 DVD zu modifozieren, modden , abzuspecken oder zu erweitern, sollte einmal bei uns vorbeischauen.

Ich stelle hier einmal die SupportLinks der beiden Tools hinein. Dadurch werdet ihr dann in unser Forum umgeleitet und könnt euch ausgiebig über die Tools informieren.

7Customizer

Win Integrator

Ebenfalls hier ein von uns eigens entwickeltes Tool um Programme, retweaks etc. seiner Windows 7 DVD hinzuzufügen, damit diese bereits beid er Installation installiert werden und beim ersten anmelden zur Verfügung stehen:

AddonKopierer

Auch weitere Tools sind im Laufe unserer Suche aufgefallen. Hier einmal der LINK zu unserem Forumsbereich der Windows 7 Installationstools:

Windows 7 Installationstools

Ich hoffe ich konnte einige anregen bei uns einmal vorbeizuschauen.


Gruß beatmaster1


----------



## Oberboss (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

Danke, schaue gleich mal in euer Forum rein

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

@beatmaster1
Und wieso habe ich meine win7 installations-DVD mit vlite modifiziert bekommen?


----------



## beatmaster1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

Du kannst zwar teilweise mit vLite dein Windows 7 modifizieren und die Installation auch unattended konfigurieren, jedoch kann dir keiner die Garantie hinsichtlich möglicher Funktionsprobleme geben.

Deswegen die Tipps zu den Tools.
Letztlich suchen wir ja einen würdigen Nachfolger für nLite und vLite.

Gruß beatmaster


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

Dann hatte ich wohl glück.


----------



## jetztaber (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

@beatmaster1

Schön, dass Du hier vorbeischaust. Vielen Dank! 

@all

Ein Blick auf diese Seiten lohnt sich immer.


----------



## beatmaster1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

@jetztaber
Immer wieder gerne.

Ich hoffe das ihr uns wirklich einmal besucht, falls ihr Interesse an der Modifikation eurer Win7 DVD habt, ala vLite bzw. nLite.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

funzen die tools eig auch mit win server 08 dvds ?


----------



## beatmaster1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*

@NuVeon

Hier mal die Antowort vom Programmierer:



> ...7Customizer only supports Windows 7. If there will be support for Windows Server 2008 it will treat it as Windows 7. However, I think it is possible to support it but it will be after I complete 7customizer.
> ...



Gruß beatmaster1


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vlite für Windows 7*



NuVeon schrieb:


> funzen die tools eig auch mit win server 08 dvds ?



Server 2008 = Vista
Server 2008 R2 = Windows 7

Somit sollte Server 2008 mit Vlite gehen.


----------

